# Western classes- What they look for



## CountryJay (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I am starting showing with a new horse, and I am wondering what the judges look for in the ring (whether its on the rail, in a pattern, in a reining class, and so on) for appaloosas (since that is her breed.) Maybe things about her gait, her mane, and i don't know. And by the way, what should I do with her mane since it is only about three inches and a mohawk. Thanks for your time, and thank you if you post and help me out.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you be a little more specific about hat event you want? I could go into detail, but that would be one very loooong post.

As for the mane, you could try roaching it or getting extensions until it grows out. But I wouldn't much worry about it. Just even it out and let it grow naturally if you don't mind the look of it. Jester has a a really short mane too but its not sporthorse-y so I wasn't sure what to do either. The roaching looked terrible, so I pulle dit and let it grow naturally. Its still not very long but it looks better.


----------



## CountryJay (Apr 7, 2010)

more of the rail work for pleasure and horsemanship


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*here come de judge, here come de judge...*

I feel that any concern about what judges look for is misplaced energy. The concern is to give your horse the best horsemanship that you can (as well as husbandry) so that he's happy.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

it depend s on the level of the show. if its a higher level for the maine you should band it. if not, then it will be fine un-banded. 

as for pleasure- neck level or a little below the wither. and a nice, slow 3-beat lope that looks relaxed and a "pleasure to ride" 

horsemanship-having a perfect pattern doesnt matter as much as eq, but do the best pattern you can. try to get the horses head down while doing the patter, but it is not neccesary, it just makes things look better and may be a tie breaker between 1st and 2nd. make your transitions flawless-no raising of head or pinning of ears...etc. try to make a suddle ques as possible also. as for the eq part, sit up straight, but no arch in the back. tighten the stomach and put your head way up. legs should be in line with the shoulders. and so on...good luck


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*"peanut rolling" - not pleasurable for the horse*

The western pleasure "head-set" of poll horizontal to withers puts horse on forehand & with added weight of saddle & rider will break him down. His jaw is naturally horizontal to his hip at faster gaits 'cept for short spells like when a stallion snakes his head down to chase off a horse. Here's one good reason to forget what judges like.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Northern said:


> The western pleasure "head-set" of poll horizontal to withers puts horse on forehand & with added weight of saddle & rider will break him down. His jaw is naturally horizontal to his hip at faster gaits 'cept for short spells like when a stallion snakes his head down to chase off a horse. Here's one good reason to forget what judges like.


news flash-no one does peanut rolling anymore. so forget about it. and the headset nowadays is not going to break them down.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*there are rules, then there's what's good for the horse*

Did search, found 2008 quote of rule book on it: "the head should be at or slightly above withers..." & another _train_-your-horse-to-lower-its-head-for-WP" site: "if head's below the spine, there'll be points deducted". People complained so they improved the rules; that's better, but not fixed! Get out of the horse's way so that he can at least trot & lope with his own natural use of his head, which _will_ prevent incremental breakdown in forelegs, hooves, etc. & will be painless movement. Try jogging with your head dropped 6 inches - what's the diff?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What the rule books say judges are looking for and who they ACTUALLY place are totally different things in my estimation. In the AQHA official rules it says that a 'low head set' on a horse is a deduction in points....do a you-tube video search of QH western pleasure at congress. Those horses are tripping on their lips. Jeez...i wonder why there are so many 15-20 year old former western pleasure show horses with navicular.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> What the rule books say judges are looking for and who they ACTUALLY place are totally different things in my estimation. In the AQHA official rules it says that a 'low head set' on a horse is a deduction in points....do a you-tube video search of QH western pleasure at congress. Those horses are tripping on their lips. Jeez...i wonder why there are so many 15-20 year old former western pleasure show horses with navicular.


so i did what you said and clicked on one of the very first ones it showed. to me the headsets look quite reasonable.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*Omg!*

That's the saddest thing! The uglification of the horse & his gaits leading to breakdown. Some people may never SEE that, though they've LOOKED at it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Then you are a western pleasure person. That is what you like and thats great! I personally like a horse with an unaltered headset. I think that sometimes people take it too far and that the judges swear that its not to be tolerated, however most of these horses noses are level with their knees. No doubt these horses are well bred, well trained athletes. I just don't like the double standard.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Then you are a western pleasure person. That is what you like and thats great! I personally like a horse with an unaltered headset. I think that sometimes people take it too far and that the judges swear that its not to be tolerated, however most of these horses noses are level with their knees. No doubt these horses are well bred, well trained athletes. I just don't like the double standard.


thats fine. its all opinion. i personally love the way it looks.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Judges should look at correctness and smoothness of gait and the overall picture the rider and horse present as they ride along the rail. The horse should be in a collected frame and move with forward motion.


----------



## CountryJay (Apr 7, 2010)

sorelhorse said:


> so i did what you said and clicked on one of the very first ones it showed. to me the headsets look quite reasonable.
> 
> YouTube - Breyer Quarter Horse Congress: Western Pleasure (Part 2)


To tell you the truth: that looks comfortable to ride in, but the horses look miserable and lifeless. But then again, it is just a personal opinion.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

CountryJay said:


> To tell you the truth: that looks comfortable to ride in, but the horses look miserable and lifeless. But then again, it is just a personal opinion.


 
I totally agree with you  Good post.


----------

